# Tracker home mortgage KBC- trying to reduce payments



## nbc (28 Sep 2010)

I have a tracke rwith KBc an d9 yrs to run. Asked them today if could extend to 12 yrs and redce monthly repayments without affecting tracker and they said yes but will confirm tomorrow. I will obviously get them to confirm that changing my mortagge wont affect my tracker by email at least but is this sufficinet or could it be a sneaky trick?
thanks guys for opinions.
nbc


----------



## mercman (28 Sep 2010)

Obviously ask them to confirm in writing. However, you should confirm to them whatever they agree in writing. This then eliminates any confusion.

Post back as to how you get on as I'm in similar position.


----------



## nbc (28 Sep 2010)

*.*

Will do. When you say 'in writing'- is email sufficient?
nbc


----------



## Brendan Burgess (28 Sep 2010)

Hi nbc

Sneaky tricks don't work. 

If they write to you telling you that they have increased the period to 12 years and do not mention the interest rate, you can assume that it will not be changed. If they tried to change it without putting it in the letter, then the Ombudsman would uphold your complaint. 

To be absolutely sure, you can of course email them for confirmation after receiving the letter. 

Brendan


----------



## nbc (28 Sep 2010)

*.*

Thanks Brendan,
That's reassuring to hear. I appreciate your reply.
nbc


----------

